# A Sad day at Arrow Head Point Motor Speedway.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

It was a Sad day at the newly not quite completed Arrow Head Point Raceway in Denton Texas.

` Our Evil Real Estate Guy who will be Nameless ( Allan), suggested the house would show better ( he called it staging, I call it hiding the cracks in the wall). If the Raceway would be packed up and the table dismantelled and put into storage at that namless abyss (Uhaul). He also suggested that My work table be packed up and stored also at which time I gave him two quick lefts and a solid right upcut and when he awoke he had changed his mind on that idea. But then My Wife ( who somehow has been possed by this demon) Suggested if I didn't want to sleep with the track at the nameless abyss might want to say sorry to the evil real estate guy with No name (Allan). And at least pack up the display stuff and runners that are not being worked on. Now considering we only have a 5x10 abyss and it is pretty much going to be full I concided defeat and now beg the forgivness of my friends and collegues for giving up so easy, but you have to understand shes SO overbearing when mad and can beat me silly with one hand tied behind her back and nows how to use poisions I can see the Ebay ad now..

I am selling of my Dead husbands JUNk collection of stupid slot cars Buy me now for 5 bucks and what ever the real shipping cost is and you can have the whole bloody lot

Starting bid .001
BUy Me now oh heck $4.99 

That is unless of course MArcos happened to be driving down the highway out here and droipped in then she'd just give him it all...

But Anyways just wanted to share the news...

Coach


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sad indeed...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dave, 
Let her know I'm your benefactor and the cars should be sent to me.  Thanks Dad.  Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Dave,
> Let her know I'm your benefactor and the cars should be sent to me.  Thanks Dad.  Dave



Shouldn't that be Dave Junior?


Dave Sr,
:wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> This may sound silly, but I've seen some equally silly things happen in the current buyer's market around here. I know a seller who was forced to include his $%^@ bird feeders in the house sale before the buyers would sign! Good thing they hid the dog.


 
The last house that we sold we had to let the bathroom odds and ends convey to complete the deal. The lady just fell in love with the way my wife had it done up and wanted the rugs, towels, pictures, kleenex box holder, etc., etc., etc. I couldn't believe it when the agent came back with their offer and this was part of the deal. Just laughed and said sure, we can get more of that junk. What some people won't think of. :freak: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

The Only way they will get my slot cars is when they pry the controller from my cold dead fingers.....


LOL...

Dave

But they can have my Wifes junk thats not a problem....


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

rr,

the same exact thing happened to us with the sale of our first house. just finished remodeling the bathroom and the buyer fell in love with the room. sure you can have all the crap that the wife decorated it with...you know she was just dying to rebuy anyway!! 

i'm with you dave the slots are untouchable :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I've made it clear on my end here, "Mess with my slots, I have 4 acres and a shovel, you won't be found." LOL Maniacally.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

When I bought my house I had to go over what I wanted to spend(they had a dollar amount they couldn't go below), but the owners also gave me a color TV, a set of very nice stereo speakers, a tall three section bookcase, a glass top table, a refrigerator, an end table, an outdoor patio table with seven chairs, lamps, two beds, a bookcase, a washer and a dryer, a garden tractor(!!!), and a few other household items........and the main reason I bought this house is because my 27 foot long HO slot car track would fit in the 29 foot long downstairs recreation room!!! 
I heard a pretty bizzarre horror story from customers at work about their experiences with purchasing their home. This very nice couple had a $300,000-$350,000 home built here in the Winston-Salem area. They moved in apon completion of the home and were moved out(by the state building inspectors) three months later. During the final inspection the inspector wrote some notes about his concerns dealing with the foundation structure, though he did "pass" the property, allowing for the sale to be finalized. Right away the owners started noticing lots of creaking noises(especially at night) and cracks started to appear on several walls. The house "split" into three major sections. One section moved over six inches away and dropped two inches from another part of the house. The other section twisted and settled about an inch lower. Some of the wiring was pullled out of the recepticles. These people moved into a four bedroom apartment(the building company paid for it) while their second new house was built in a differnet developement. This took nearly a year(almost to the day) from the previous closing. I forgot to ask them what ever happened the first house, I would assume it had to be torn down..........I'll ask them the next time they come in. 

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rawafx said:


> I heard a pretty bizzarre horror story from customers at work about their experiences with purchasing their home. This very nice couple had a $300,000-$350,000 home built here in the Winston-Salem area. They moved in apon completion of the home and were moved out(by the state building inspectors) three months later. During the final inspection the inspector wrote some notes about his concerns dealing with the foundation structure, though he did "pass" the property, allowing for the sale to be finalized. Right away the owners started noticing lots of creaking noises(especially at night) and cracks started to appear on several walls. The house "split" into three major sections. One section moved over six inches away and dropped two inches from another part of the house. The other section twisted and settled about an inch lower. Some of the wiring was pullled out of the recepticles. These people moved into a four bedroom apartment(the building company paid for it) while their second new house was built in a differnet developement. This took nearly a year(almost to the day) from the previous closing. I forgot to ask them what ever happened the first house, I would assume it had to be torn down..........I'll ask them the next time they come in.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> Rawafx
> ...


 
Bob,
I'm sure they changed the builder too. Man I would have been p*****. :devil: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

